# meetsome of my babies



## mazcamps (Mar 15, 2008)

i have lots more photos just thought id share a few
































[/ATTACH]


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely cats Maz-they look like real Characters


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what stunning cats,, beautiful pictures,,,,lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are gorgeous cats


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous cats


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great looking kittys


----------



## mazcamps (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for you comments guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

They are very cute!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Maz, they are so gawjus. The majority of them are seal points at a guess? Me want, want, want, lol


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

what beautiful cats!!!!!!!!! how do get them pose for photos? soon as my 2 see the camrea the trun other way or walk off


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

They're so beautiful, those are great pics.


----------

